# Gibson Thor tube version skeleton project



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

This tube version ran two 6CA7/el34 s and if the iron is fine I should be able to make a nice unit for a guitar player

I plan to sand and paint the trannys if they are good and house the whole thing in some lightweight wood cab


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Subscribed to this thread!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice project Alan, I especially like the power supply first stage filter.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking forward to this...


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Nice project Alan, I especially like the power supply first stage filter.


hillbilly twang.." ya cant have too many filter caps"...
I have added similar to a few champ builds and appreciated a firmer cleaner bass note snap

Note the 40uf all the way at V1


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Some colour scheme ideas


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Parts bag off to @Always12AM for sorting, testing and upcycling


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Alan Small said:


> View attachment 447456
> 
> View attachment 447458
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!
Those turrets look robust!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Robust they are😊


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Twisting up the old power cord for filament wiring...I am reminded of winding the engine(rubber band) of my balsa planes as a kid

Now, since mentioned by Paul, I use the shorts of old braided wire to suck up solder instead of buying the flat braided stuff


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> I am reminded of winding the engine(rubber band) of my balsa planes as a kid


Awesome, I remember helping my dad with that task. He built balsa/silkspan models. I would hold on to the plane and he would extend the prop assembly and stretch the rubber strands, at the same time, soaping down the rubber and then crank it up with a hand-crank drill with a hook on the end. It was fun watching them fly...we lost a few in thermals, the disadvantage of free-flight...good memories, Alan.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Chassis rough up for better grounding contacts


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Fantastic!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

volume knob

Might use this apple box(with strategic re-inforcement) and a 12" alnico black n blue


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Alan Small said:


> volume knob
> 
> Might use this apple box(with strategic re-inforcement) and a 12" alnico black n blue
> View attachment 447998
> ...


You could probably even shorten than box if you wanted to and repurpose the blocks from the ends of the long panels to secure the baffle.

That looks awesome and comes with a free handle at the top! Looking forward to seeing more Alan!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> You could probably even shorten than box if you wanted to and repurpose the blocks from the ends of the long panels to secure the baffle.
> 
> That looks awesome and comes with a free handle at the top! Looking forward to seeing more Alan!


I have a shorter wine box but it will barely take a 10"....the apple box is about the size of an AST 12" 

I have some pine and may build something a bit sturdier...i kinda like the funky barn find look though and I might top mount the chassis with tubes hanging down...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Alan Small said:


> I have a shorter wine box but it will barely take a 10"....the apple box is about the size of an AST 12"
> 
> I have some pine and may build something a bit sturdier...i kinda like the funky barn find look though and I might top mount the chassis with tubes hanging down...
> View attachment 448007
> ...


I’m a big fan of the old boxes. I think they make a beautiful house for that chassis. Even a new box with less mojo could be painted grey or olive and made to look like an old army box.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Princeton Reverb design minus the reverb and trem meets 5f2a tone circuit and a cathode bias output section


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Heater wires to go and waiting for a 47k pi tail resistor, fuse assembly and a jewel lamp arriving from nextgen wednesdat(ordered this morning- they are always super fast at shipping😊).

Still undecided on cabinet







p


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

That ground bus is not taking no for an answer! Looks awesome.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Pine 1 x 12 x 3/4 and good two sides 3/8 poplar for a cab 16 x 20: housing the head and a 12"

Thinking of white washing with black accent or cane grill complimenting the black and white chassis


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I will find some grillcloth to wrap the face and two rear braces


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

That’s awesome! I really dig the top mounting and how clean and brand new the whole chassis looks.

great grain on the cabinet as well.
Let me know if you want to try some of the aging solution I have premixed before you paint.

I usually brush it into cabinets or any bare pine / guitar bodies prior to painting. Makes it look much older.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks Ben...I will consider the aging option


----------

